# Please list all 1 in 4 and 1 in 3 restricted RCI resorts



## tombo (Feb 13, 2011)

I decided to start a new thread dedicated to compiling a list of resorts with 1 in whatever restrictions. I am not sure if TUG has a list of the 1 in 3 the and the 1 in 4 RCI resorts, but if not perhaps we could list all the 1 in 3 and 1 in 4 resorts we are familiar with and start a list to turn into a sticky. 


Here are the 1 in 3 and 1 in 4 rule resorts I know for sure about:

1. Holiday Inn Vacations Orange Lake resort (1 in 3 rule) weeks not points. It is 1 in 3 per section so you can stay in west this year, north next year, etc.

2. Holiday Inn Vacations Smoky Mountains in Gatlinburg (1 in 3 rule) weeks

3. HGVC sea World (1 in 4 rule) weeks

4. HGVC International Drive (1 in 4 rule) weeks

5. Summer Bay Resort (1 in 4 rule) weeks

6. Villas at Summer Bay (1 in 4 rule) weeks

7. Sol Melia Grand Vacation Clubs in Cancun at Grand Melis (1 in 3 rule) weeks

8. All Pueblo Bonita Rose Resorts in Mexico (1 in 4 rule) weeks

9. Playa Grande Cabo (1 in 4 rule) weeks

10. All Park Royal Resorts in Mexico (1 in 4 rule) weeks

11. All MVC resorts in Mexico (1 in 3 rule) weeks

12. All Mayan resorts in Mexico (you can only reserve one Mayan resort in a 5 year period) weeks

13. Both Morritt's resorts Grand Caymen (1 in 4 rule) weeks

14. Antigua Village beach Club (1 in 3 rule) weeks

15. Manhatten Club in new York (1 in 4 rule) 

16. All Spinnaker Resorts on Hilton Head (1 in 4 rule) weeks

17. All Grand Pacific Resorts In Southern California (1 in 4 rule) weeks

18. Villas de Santa Fe a Diamond resort (1 in 4 rule )weeks

19. Las Vegas resorts: HGVC/Flamingo, HGVC/Hilton, and HGVC/Strip (1 in 4 rule) weeks

20. Smugglers' Notch Resort enforces (1 in 4 yearrule) enforced on weeks 1-12, 24-34, and 51-52

21. Woodstone at Massanutten #5711 (1 in 4 rule)

22. The Summit at Massanutten#3640 (1 in 4 rule)

23. Regal Vistas at Massanutten #C152 ( 1 in 4 rule)

24. Kilconquhar Estate and Country Club #0493 ( 1 in 4 rule)

25. Festiva Sailing Vacations #7541, 7911, 7912 (1 in 4 rule) 

26. Tradwinds Cruise Clubs#6068, 6850, 5206, 5205 
 This applies to rental and bonus reservations but rule does not apply to owners. No multiple or consecutive weeks allowed. Rule covers exchanges into other Tradewinds Cruise Club boats as well. 1 in 4 applies to entire club, just not single resort.

27. Galleon Key West (1 in 4 rule) weeks

28. 


Here is a list from 2008. Not sure if there are any changes but it is a good guess to go with the current list we are compiling above:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=477118&postcount=33




Please add other resorts you know of with these restrictions.


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2011)

Waterside in Hilton Head and all of the Spinnaker managed resorts there are one in four. I tried to traded into Southwind yesterday and none of my deposits were allowed to trade into this resort except the one Waterside unit I own. Even Blue Ridge Village in NC could not trade into it. Three Myrtle Beach resorts also could not trade. Said resort rules restricts trading into this unit. Has RCI gone to a regional block like II? I also get this message on some of the Myrtle Beach resorts.

According to RCI only Waterside was able to trade into Southwind at that time. It sounds like there is a priority trading period for Spinnaker Resorts like VRI in RCI and Marriott in II except not as long as a month. The rep I spoke with was not familiar with this situation and had to put me on hold and ask another rep.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 13, 2011)

Manhattan Club, NYC.


----------



## tombo (Feb 13, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Manhattan Club, NYC.


Thanks. Is it 1 in 3 or 1 in 4?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 13, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Manhattan Club, NYC.





tombo said:


> Thanks. Is it 1 in 3 or 1 in 4?



1 in 4

All those Grand Pacific Resorts in SoCal.


----------



## tombo (Feb 13, 2011)

Becky said:


> Waterside in Hilton Head and all of the Spinnaker managed resorts there are one in four. I tried to traded into Southwind yesterday and none of my deposits were allowed to trade into this resort except the one Waterside unit I own. Even Blue Ridge Village in NC could not trade into it. Three Myrtle Beach resorts also could not trade. Said resort rules restricts trading into this unit. Has RCI gone to a regional block like II? I also get this message on some of the Myrtle Beach resorts.



Thanks. As to why you couldn't trade for Waterside, these are the rules from RCI:
"One in Four year applies to any of the Spinnaker properties. Spinnaker enforces a group rule meaning that if a member goes to one of the resorts in the group they can not go to any of the other resorts for 4 years.The following resorts are part of the group 1503,3298,3400,4223 and 5366."

I believe that they waive the one in four rule if you own at a Spinaker resort, or maybe they waive the one in 4 rule if you trade in one of your Spinnaker weeks for another Spinnaker week.. RCI should be able to explain why. If you have stayed at any of the 6 resorts in the last 4 years you would be blocked from all of them for 4 years unless you qualify for an owner's exemption. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 13, 2011)

Villa's de Santa Fe (Diamond Resort)  I am almost certain is 1 in 4.


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2011)

I own at Waterside which should erase the one in four. I cannot use any of my other resort deposits in my account to trade into any Spinnaker Resorts. 

Amber Vacation Club put a deposit at Alhambra Villas near Orlando into my account, and it will not trade into HH resorts either. I have not traded into any of the Spinnaker Resorts in at least six years. 

Also checking I notice that none of my resorts will trade into Sea Watch at Hilton Head except County Club Villas which is managed by the same management company as Sea Watch in Hilton Head. Very strange. I have emailed RCI and will let you know what they say.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 13, 2011)

How about if you do a last call or extra vacation to a 1 in 3 or 4?

Is that counted in your 1 in 3 or 4?


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2011)

1 in 4

Las Vegas resorts: HGVC/Flamingo, HGVC/Hilton, and HGVC/Strip.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2011)

1 in 4
Smugglers' Notch #0300
Resort enforces one in four year rule for specific weeks. Weeks affected are 1-12, 24-34, and 51-52

Mountain Estates at Smugglers' Notch #7576
Woodstone at Massanutten #5711
The Summit at Massanutten#3640
Regal Vistas at Massanutten #C152
Kilconquhar Estate and Country Club #0493
Festiva Sailing Vacations #7541, 7911, 7912

Tradwinds Cruise Clubs#6068, 6850, 5206, 5205 
Resort strictly enforces 1 in 4 year rule. This applies to rental and bonus reservations but rule does not apply to owners. No multiple or consecutive weeks allowed. Rule covers exchanges into other Tradewinds Cruise Club boats as well. 1 in 4 applies to entire club, just not single resort.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 13, 2011)

The Galleon in Key West has a 1 in 4.


----------



## Pit (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's the list provided by RCI back in 2008:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=477118&postcount=33

If you want the current list, it might be quicker just to ask RCI to send it to you.


----------



## tombo (Feb 13, 2011)

Pit said:


> Here's the list provided by RCI back in 2008:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=477118&postcount=33
> 
> If you want the current list, it might be quicker just to ask RCI to send it to you.



Thanks. I added it to the bottom of the list I have compiled so far. There are way more on the list than we will probably ever get on our list. If someone can get a copy of the current list, that would sure be a lot easier.


----------



## Tommart (Feb 13, 2011)

*Technically correct*

For your information, 

Yes, Woodstone, Summit, and Regal Vistas at Massanutten each are 1 in 4.  But all have access to all Massanutten facilities.  So you can stay at Woodstone one year, Summit the next, and Regal Vistas the third.  In the fourth, you can stay at Mountainside Villas, Eagle Trace, or Shenandoah Villas.  These resorts also have access to all Massanutten facilities.  All but Shenandoah Villas have the same registration desk, and share most other services.

I think the same is true of Orange Lake.  I've stayed in the West Village.  RCI.com won't allow me to search for a unit in the West Village.  Says I've stayed there in the past 4 years.  But I have no trouble searching in the East, North, and River Villages at Orange Lake.


----------



## Tommart (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sheraton Vistana*

I believe that the Sheraton Vistana in Orlando is a 1 in 4 resort. I was told that it was.  I stayed there in 2009  and today I can't place a hold on rci.com.


----------



## tombo (Feb 13, 2011)

Tommart said:


> For your information,
> I think the same is true of Orange Lake.  I've stayed in the West Village.  RCI.com won't allow me to search for a unit in the West Village.  Says I've stayed there in the past 4 years.  But I have no trouble searching in the East, North, and River Villages at Orange Lake.



RCI rules:
"The 1 in 3 rule does NOT apply to HICV owners. Non owners must wait until 3 full years have passed. This rule appliesto 1 for 1 exchanges and is group specific to 0670, 8897, 8896, and 8881. The rule does not apply to points exchanges and is subject to change."

When Orange Lake was all lumped together as far as RCI was concerned it was 1 in 3 for the whole OLCC resort. the way I read it is that it is 1 in 3 for each specific group, so you apparently are correct that the 1 in 3 is per section meaning you can stay in west village this year, Rivers island next year, etc.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 13, 2011)

Tommart said:


> I believe that the Sheraton Vistana in Orlando is a 1 in 4 resort. I was told that it was.  I stayed there in 2009  and today I can't place a hold on rci.com.



I've stayed here a few times using last minute exchanges with RCI Points.
Are points excluded from the 1 in 3 or did I just get lucky?


----------



## Tommart (Feb 14, 2011)

*I don't know for sure*



chriskre said:


> I've stayed here a few times using last minute exchanges with RCI Points.
> Are points excluded from the 1 in 3 or did I just get lucky?



I don't know if Points members are excluded from the requirement.

I posted before reading Pit's post.  His list also lists two Sheraton Vistana HOAs as 1 in 4.

Maybe the 1 in 4 doesn't apply to Last Chance.  Maybe the resort (or RCI) waives the requirement.  It's better than letting it go vacant.

Also, there are several HOAs at Vistana.  Only two are listed as 1 in 4.  Maybe you stayed in separate HOAs, or ones without the requirement.  This is similar to what happens at Massanutten and Orange Lake.

I'm guessing.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 14, 2011)

Tommart said:


> I don't know if Points members are excluded from the requirement.
> 
> I posted before reading Pit's post.  His list also lists two Sheraton Vistana HOAs as 1 in 4.
> 
> ...



Actually going back looking at my stays one was a resort certificate and the others were last calls so I guess last calls aren't included.  I thought it was in my points account but it wasn't.


----------



## EAM (Feb 16, 2011)

*Guest certificate at 1 in 4*

What if one wants to reserve two units at a 1 in 4 resort and have a guest in one and an RCI owner in another.  Will the resort and RCI permit this?


----------



## tombo (Feb 16, 2011)

EAM said:


> What if one wants to reserve two units at a 1 in 4 resort and have a guest in one and an RCI owner in another.  Will the resort and RCI permit this?



Nope. When you exchange for the first one you can't exchange for another one until 4 years has passed.


----------



## shorts (Feb 17, 2011)

EAM said:


> What if one wants to reserve two units at a 1 in 4 resort and have a guest in one and an RCI owner in another.  Will the resort and RCI permit this?





tombo said:


> Nope. When you exchange for the first one you can't exchange for another one until 4 years has passed.



Actually, most resorts will allow you to reserve 2 weeks concurrently or consecutively. At least I know that Morritt's Tortuga Club allows you to do so. You can either have 2 units same week or stay for 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 21, 2011)

shorts said:


> Actually, most resorts will allow you to reserve 2 weeks concurrently or consecutively. At least I know that Morritt's Tortuga Club allows you to do so. You can either have 2 units same week or stay for 2 weeks in a row.



Yep.  RCI let me book two units today for the exact same check-in day at a 1 in 4 resort. I was allowed to have two units for our big family trip for the same week/check-in day.  

I'll just have to wait four years to do another big family trip at this resort.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 21, 2011)

littlestar said:


> I'll just have to wait four years to do another big family trip at this resort.



Or switch to another exchange company.


----------



## Catira (Feb 21, 2011)

*12. All Mayan resorts in Mexico (you can only reserve one Mayan resort in a 5 year period) weeks*
The Mayan Resorts are currently not enforcing this rule. I just stayed last year there at GMRM and MPRM and booked again for this June. The only ones not included are the Grand Luxxe and Bliss in Nuevo Vallarta.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 6, 2011)

just noticed this one when looking through possibilities for 2012.  Suprised me because it looks old and couldn't imagine that it is still in active sales.

Pier 7  Condominiums (#3018)  1 in 4 year is enforced


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't know you cared about the UK, based on another post of yours, but as you list a resort in Scotland, I will add another UK resort:

Thurnham Hall - 1 in 4


----------

